# Apple retailer in Kingston



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm going to be in Kingston, Ontario for a day or so at the beginning of December. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there's a Mac shop in that city. I'd just like to prowl around in case anything catches my eye!

Thanks!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Apple site says: 

Altair Electronics Ltd.
750 Progress Avenue 
Kingston, ON K7M 7E1 
(613) 634-1460 

and Future Shop


----------



## James Z (Oct 12, 2002)

I've dealt with the guys at the Altair here in Belleville 1 hr out of Kingston super guys.They know their stuff yet they have hardly any stock on hand.Not sure how the Kingston one is but the one here there is no stock really on hand to even look at.They order must everything in.

James


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

You could try the computer store at Queen's University. Last time I was there, they had quite a few things in stock.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info, everyone! I'm glad to have a couple of places to look up.

Cheers!


----------



## Chameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

It appears one will being opening first week of December downtown on Princess Street.
Noticed store front today. Hope that helps


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

http://www.jumpplus.com/kingston
Opening Dec. 3rd


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Back in the dark days of the 1990s, Altair was the only place in Kingston (other than Queen's computer store) that sold Macs or Mac compatible things like SCSI hard drives etc.

Computer Depot, which is at the corner of Gardiners Rd and Progress Avenue, stocks Mac stuff. Last time I looked they had a few things on display. If you're going to Altair you can stop in there. Best Buy, Future Shop, and Henry's are all in big box store hell (or is that heaven) along Gardiners Rd.

I'd never heard of Jump Plus until I saw this thread. It'll be nice to see Mac stuff downtown.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

There's probably opportunity for a well thought out Mac store in Kingston; with a good product line and service.

I say this based on my son attending Queens, in Engineering, where the programme information highly recommends that incoming students consider working with a PC because several applications are PC only. Apparently this years incoming class is 25% Mac, which is amazing since it's historically been less than 10%. I think this shift reflects the current younger population that are growing up with the perceived or real cool factor and ease of use found in Apple products. And every year there's a refresh of incoming prospects.

Someone just needs more passion and creativity than found in the current options.


----------



## C_Boy (Dec 25, 2011)

jump+ is open! 
I was there Christmas Eve! 272 Princess Street, Kingston. Very nice store. Wall-to-wall Apple! Jump Plus Kingston Grand Opening Saturday Dec. 3, 2011 | Jump+ | Your Local Apple Experts

Merry Christmas & a happy holiday to all!


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

I went to the store in kingston to buy a printer, they don't carry any  have just about everything else though.


----------



## RobotGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

I too recommend the computer store at Queen's.

Eric


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I read on kijiji a couple weeks ago tat jump+ customer service sucks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dude154 (Feb 22, 2012)

There is a new store on Alfred st, iService. They opened recently, have great customer services and are cheaper then most of the Mac stores in Kingston.


----------

